# How did you decide on your herd tattoo?



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have a quick question about tattoos and would really appreciate any advice or info you could give. 

I am getting ready to send in my membership for ADGA and I am trying to pick out my ADGA tattoo sequence. 

How do you go about deciding on a sequence for your herd tattoo? It seems like it would be difficult to come up with a letter/number sequence that is not already taken. 

I know it is best to just call ADGA but so far I just seem to always come up with a busy signal. 

Thanks!
Tracy


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

mine was SDK1.. my sister's for her pygmys was JC3


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I first wanted KW or KWF or something similar, but since those were taken I asked about KEW (my initials) and it was available. I had to make sure both AGS and ADGA had that sequence available and luckily they did. So that's how we got our tattoo.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Try you initials or your herd name initials. Our herd name is State Line with our tattoo being LINE. ADGA actually came up with that one...Mom forgot to put down SLDG(State Line Dairy Goats) like I originally wanted...but I actually like LINE better. :greengrin:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for the ideas everyone.  I am hoping to get a sequence that would be easy to write in with one of the tattoo pens that were being discussed in this thread. viewtopic.php?f=12&t=6399&hilit=tattoo+pen

I found an email address for ADGA and sent them a message asking about the availability of several sequences.  Still no luck in getting through by phone.
:sigh: Oh well, I will just keep trying. 

Thanks again!
Tracy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine was DAH with AGS and NDGA...Dollys Acre and my last name initial, when I joined ADGA, all they did was add a #2 to get DAH2....I've also changed over with AGS and NDGA so now I have the same tattoo for all 3


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I registered mine with the USDA... I used my herd name initials but that was taken so I just added a 1 at the end... so now our tattoo is FHR1.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Ours is MRF2 for MonReve Farm.

Initially it was MRF1 with AGS but I got them to switch when I couldn't get it with ADGA.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

What we did was called ADGA and they gave us our tattoo 2CG (our herdname is Chestnut Grove) and that worked out fine  I liked what they picked and we did not have to figure out a tattoo that was not already taken. It worked for us.


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

Luckily, my first name is four letters long and rather uncommon, so I used it. We were going to use ERIPH (short hand for our ranch) for our Boers, but I forgot and put down my name instead. My sister's name is also four letters and uncommon, so her goats have her name as well.

It makes it rreaaaalllly nice... I have had goats returned to me because people have called and said, "Hey, I came across this goat and flipped it's ear..." So I go gather them up . Doesn't happen very often (thank goodness!) but occasionally ones get sold or given away without my knowledge :-(.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Mine is WGF4 Which stands for Walnut Grove Farm, and the 4 stands for how many people live in my home. I got this with both AGS and ADGA. So it worked out good for me.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I just used my herd name. I chose Golden Seal so their tattoo letters are GSN for Golden Seal Nubians.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Mine for the Alpine's is NSAK (North Star Alpines (Alaska) Katrina) 
But I had to move the herdname to Big Dipper Alpines, I would like it to be BDA .. oh well\

for North Star Boer Goats, NSBG with USBGA


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Get this, ADGA gave me FUN :laugh: . The Boers have my initials, NCD1


----------

